
Intel Kills Off Core I9-9900K Speciality Dodecahedron Packaging - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-kills-off-core-i9-9900k-speciality-dodecahedron-packaging
======
snvzz
Cutting costs is important, when you can only fight by lowering your prices.

